# [bad blocks] HDD avec bad blocks... [RESOLU->poubelle]

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Le disque dur de mon netbook a des bad blocks. J'ai déjà trop investi dedans que pour remplacer ce composant, et je voudrais donc pouvoir l'utiliser malgré tout.

Grâce aux Trucs et astuces pour l'installation de Gentoo/x86, j'ai découvert l'option "-c" (voire même "-c -c") de mkfs.

Le formatage avec tests intensifs est en cours, ça va prendre quelques heures.

En attendant, y a-t'il d'autres précautions logicielles à prendre ? Genre : tests matériels réguliers, afin de déctecter si le disque est vraiment mort ou juste malade ?

Bien à vous,

Xavier.

----------

## guilc

Y a rien à faire.

Par expérience, un disque qui a des badblocks est un disque en train de mourir. Ca peut tenir 1 ou 2 jours, comme ça peut tenir 1h ou quelques minutes avant que l'OS crashe et soit incapable de booter (lors de mon dernier crash disque, il a fallu à peine 2 jours entre le premier secteur défectueux et le crash complet du système)

Tu peux diagnostiquer l'étendue des dégâts avec les smartmontools.

Le nombre de secteurs lus et reconnus comme défectueux par le firmware du disque (smartctl lit des infos sur le firmware du disque directement, pas au niveau du FS comme badblock) :

```
smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Current_Pending_Sector | awk '{print $NF}'
```

Le nombre de secteurs défectueux réalloués par le firmware :

```
smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Reallocated_Sector_Ct | awk '{print $NF}'
```

Plus ce chiffre augmente, plus la situation devient critique. Les secteurs sont réalloués quand le disque essaye d'écrire sur un secteur défectueux. Cette opération est transparente pour l'OS, elle intervient au niveau du firmware, qui remplace le secteur défectueux par un secteur dans une petite zone de mémoire flash.

Enfin, de par mon expérience personnelle, je ne peux qu'être franchement très pessimiste dans ce genre de situation (ma dernière expérience remonte à fin août...).

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, merci pour tes encouragements  :Confused: 

Entre laisser tomber (je viens de changer de boulot et ai un laptop pro... sous ouinouin) et débourser encore 70$ soit un tiers du prix d'un netbook neuf en promo, je vais tenter de m'acharner. Le disque est quasi neuf, mais acheté en Chine (donc on oublie la garantie), et apparemment, j'ai du être un peu brutal avec mon netbook (je vous dis pas comment il est fixé : avec du scotch...)

Au pire, je remettrai en place la SSD pourrave d'origine (perfs en écriture monstrueuses, lecture assez rapide, ouf). Et compilerai sur disque USB (en chroot sur mon desktop par exemple).

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui, merci pour tes encouragements 

 

C'est clair que ce genre de mésaventures est toujours très agréable... Ceci dit, c'est con pour la garantie. WesternDigital m'a changé le mien sans souci en moins de 3 semaines (un rapport smart avec plein de secteurs réalloués, ils chipotent pas en général)...

Bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Une piste : est-ce qu'un câble mal placé pourrait générer ce genre d'erreurs ?

```
status: {DRDY ERR}

error: { ABRT }
```

Je vais essayer de remettre le câble (PATA ZIF) en place.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, le disque dur EST défectueux. En fait, il ne semble pas avoir supporté "l'opération Frankenstein" que je lui avais fait subir, et il a des cicatrices pour lesquelles je doute qu'il soit un jour utilisable normalement.

Bref, j'ai foiré et j'ai remis la SSD d'origine.

J'utiliserai un disque USB externe vers lequel je pointerai par lien symbolique /usr/portage et /var/tmp (et peut-être aussi /usr/src), et tout ira bien.

PS: j'ai aussi eu une grosse frayeur : l'alim ne semblait plus fonctionner... normal, c'était celle d'un autre portable, non compatible  :Laughing: 

Bon, vais essayer d'installer Gentoo sur ma cafetière, ça ira mieux   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Une piste : est-ce qu'un câble mal placé pourrait générer ce genre d'erreurs ?
> 
> ```
> status: {DRDY ERR}
> 
> ...

 

Si le rapport de smartctl indique des secteurs réalloués, non, à 100%.

Les erreurs de cable/transmission, ça se manifeste par des Raw_Read_Error_Rate non nuls, pas des Reallocated_Sector_Ct.

bref, smart, c'est génial, ça donne à coup sûr ou presque la source du problème, sachant que ça se place directement au cœur du firmware du disque !

----------

## xaviermiller

Merci en tous cas pour tous tes conseils  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

+1, encore une de ces magnifiques journées où je me coucherai moins bête le soir venu ^^

----------

## anigel

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'utiliserai un disque USB externe vers lequel je pointerai par lien symbolique /usr/portage et /var/tmp (et peut-être aussi /usr/src), et tout ira bien.

 

Plus "propre" : PORTAGE_TMPDIR et PORTDIR dans /etc/make.conf (man make.conf).

----------

## xaviermiller

plus config layman, ...

Je préfère les symlinks, au moins je suis sûr de ne rien rater  :Wink: 

En quoi un link serait-il "sale" ?

----------

## anigel

Ce n'est pas "sale" en soi (pour ça que j'ai mis "propre" entre guillemets également).

Faire un lien, c'est une méthode de contournement du problème. Ajuster une variable, c'est garder une trace écrite de ce contournement, par un biais prévu dès la conception du système. Bon OK je pinaille. Mais on s'y perd vite, dans des liens symboliques, surtout quand ils pointent vers du stockage amovible  :Wink: ... Et lors d'un bug, pour une raison ou une autre, un emerge --info ne ferai ressortir rien d'anormal. Disons simplement que puisque portage prévoit ces variables, je m'en sers : je n'aime pas l'idée de modifier la config du gestionnaire de paquets sur la couche du dessous : le filesystem.

----------

## kernelsensei

Je suis pas sûr à 100% mais je me souviens de symlinks qui étaient à l'origine de SANDBOX VIOLATIONS. Après si c'est toujours d'actualité, je sais pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je viens de faire un emerge -e world (stage 1) et tout s'est compilé sans souci  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Je suis pas sûr à 100% mais je me souviens de symlinks qui étaient à l'origine de SANDBOX VIOLATIONS. Après si c'est toujours d'actualité, je sais pas.

 

Exact, mais c'est loooooooooooooooin ça  :Wink:  ! De mémoire, c'était avant le passage de portage en v2.x ?

----------

